# Schweizer Zoll



## trialbock (22. Mai 2008)

MOIN

Ich brauch ein Paar tipps und informationen über den Schweizer Zoll!

Es geht ausschlieslich darum : Mit Privat auto von  DE. über Zoll in die Schweiz und am selben Tag zurück!
(Von versand habe ich genug über  die "suchen funktion gefunden")

Wie siehts aus wenn ich da mit meinem bike , biken will ?
oder Bike bzw. Biketeile kaufen möchte?

MFG


----------



## NOS-Trial (22. Mai 2008)

brauchst wohl aufjedenfall so eine 30Euro Vignette für die Autobahn... falls sie dich in der Schweiz ohne erwischen, kostet das angeblich 400-4000Euro

für die Fahrräder hinten aufm Auto drauf haben die sich bei uns überhaupt nicht interessiert... wollten nur den Ausweis sehen.
PS: nich zuwenig Geld mitnehmen... Schweiz is ein teurer Spaß


ich hoffe mal so einigermaßen geholfen zuhaben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (22. Mai 2008)

mit den 400â¬ habe ich auch gehÃ¶rt.
wenn du die 400â¬ verweigerst, dann kriegste eine Anzeige und musst mit 4000â¬ rechnen..
Also lieber die 30â¬ Vignette holen


----------



## trialbock (22. Mai 2008)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> mit den 400 habe ich auch gehört.
> wenn du die 400 verweigerst, dann kriegste eine Anzeige und musst mit 4000 rechnen..
> Also lieber die 30 Vignette holen



jopp die Vignette kost 27 !
okay ich habe aber leider kein so toller fahrrad träger ! ich würde es den so auf die rücksitzbank werfen. evt das VR ausbauen das alles rein passd .

Wie ist das nun wenn ich da nen bike kaufe ?


----------



## roborider (22. Mai 2008)

Ich glaub, du musst dann nichts mehr bezahlen, weil du das Fahrrad ja schon da gekauft hat und der Schweizer Staat seine Steuern bekommen hat ... nur auf Alkohol und Tabak muss man, glaube ich, Zoll zahlen. Und den Zoll bezahlst du eigentlich nicht an die Schweiz sondern an Deutschland.
Zoll


----------



## trialbock (22. Mai 2008)

roborider schrieb:


> Ich glaub, du musst dann nichts mehr bezahlen, weil du das Fahrrad ja schon da gekauft hat und der Schweizer Staat seine Steuern bekommen hat ... nur auf Alkohol und Tabak muss man, glaube ich, Zoll zahlen. Und den Zoll bezahlst du eigentlich nicht an die Schweiz sondern an Deutschland.
> Zoll



glaube ist nicht wissen .. trotzdem danke mal !


----------



## trialbock (24. Mai 2008)

ja wie ist das den nu ??? 

Muss ich ein , in der schweiz gekauftes bike , verzollen lassn???


----------



## soma (24. Mai 2008)

Eigentlich muss man alles, was man aus dem Ausland nach Deutschland einführt verzollen, außer der Preis liegt inkl. Versand unter ca. 20 Euro ± 3 Euro. Da du mit dem Auto fährst, kannst du dir den Versand sparen...
Also kauf dir am besten ein Bike, was so um die 20 Euro kostet 

Habe gerade mal schnell bei Google geschaut und folgendes gefunden
klickst du hier... bezieht sich zwar eigtl. auf Bestellungen, doch du wirst es dir ja ableiten können...

Schönes WE


----------



## voytec (24. Mai 2008)

ich habe gerade ein  rahmen (echo lite) aus schweiz  bekommen ^^ 
rahmen kostete 130 + 27 versand+ 9  nachnamepauschale+ ~32 ZOLL +7.50 ruckführungengelt(?)  habe insgesamt 224  bezahlt  
 da gibts noch 20 die habe ich auch mit bezahlt aber ka  wofür   
ist ja auch egal... 
fazit: rahmen 130  alle gebühren 100 o_0 viel aber hat sich trotzdem gelohnt ;D

grüsse voy


----------



## trialbock (24. Mai 2008)

voytec schrieb:


> ich habe gerade ein  rahmen (echo lite) aus schweiz  bekommen ^^
> rahmen kostete 130 + 27 versand+ 9  nachnamepauschale+ ~32 ZOLL +7.50 ruckführungengelt(?)  habe insgesamt 224  bezahlt
> da gibts noch 20 die habe ich auch mit bezahlt aber ka  wofür
> ist ja auch egal...
> ...



was ist wenn ich in der schweiz bike und wieder heimfahre ! also mit dem auto natürlich über die grenze ! da muss mann doch auch nix zahle oder??


----------



## ChrisKing (24. Mai 2008)

Warenimport aus Nicht-EU Ländern (Schweiz) bedeuted Zoll und MwSt. (sofern über Freigrenze), egal ob du es bestellst oder mit dem Auto mitnimmst. 

http://www.zoll.de/faq/reiseverkehr/einreise_nicht_eg/index.html#post8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialbock (26. Mai 2008)

Jo...... danke für die Info!!!!


----------



## voytec (26. Mai 2008)

fahr hin kauf dir nen rad  fahr paar mal  hin und her (mach viel dreck drauf )
wenn dich  jemand frägt auf die grenze sagst dass du trenieren wars 
man  hat so in polen\tschechen gemacht ^^ hat immer geklappt


----------



## locdog (28. Mai 2008)

kanns bestatigen. habs auch so gemacht (von CZ nach PL) und fiele meiner bekanten.

da ich an der grenze wohne hatten es die leute andauernd so gemacht. an einem grenzubergan per auto mit nem kumpel in die CZ dan zurruck mit dem fahrrad. 1 km vor der grenze (eine die 10km wieter weg ist weil die typen ein echt gutes gedachtnis haben) bike aus dem auto hohlen zusamen schrauben, schnel mal dreckig machen  und nen rucksack auf und uber die grenze und sagen das man auf nen roadtripp war


----------



## itsadream (28. Mai 2008)

locdog schrieb:


> kanns bestatigen. habs auch so gemacht (von CZ nach PL) und fiele meiner bekanten.
> 
> da ich an der grenze wohne hatten es die leute andauernd so gemacht. an einem grenzubergan per auto mit nem kumpel in die CZ dan zurruck mit dem fahrrad. 1 km vor der grenze (eine die 10km wieter weg ist weil die typen ein echt gutes gedachtnis haben) bike aus dem auto hohlen zusamen schrauben, schnel mal dreckig machen  und nen rucksack auf und uber die grenze und sagen das man auf nen roadtripp war



Das Spielchen hättet ihr euch sparen können. Innerhalb der EU gibt's kein Zoll mehr.
Die Schweiz oder USA als nicht EU Land ist halt anders. Das heisst immer 19% Mehrwert plus Zoll. Zollgebühren sind aber ziemlich niedrig. Schaut mal unter www.zoll.de


----------



## locdog (28. Mai 2008)

das ist mir auch schon klar 
ich meinte ja auch DAMALS....in den guten alten Zeiten wo man noch wodka in tetrapacks abfülte (1l pro preson war erlaubt)


----------

